# Lucy black smoke persian girl 7yrs old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name:LUCY
Age: 7YRS
Breedersian
Colour/BLACK SMOKE
Sex:FEMALE
Current location of cat:NOTTINGHAM
neutered: YES
fully vaccinated: 1ST VACS
micro chipped:YES
de fled:YES
wormed:YES
Reason for coming to Rescue:CAME FROM A BREEDER BUT HAS BEEN A PET FOR THE PAST 6 YEARS LIVING OUTSIDE IN A PEN
Are they used to dogs: SMALL DOGS
Are they used to cats:YES
Are they used to small animals:NOT KNOWN
If so how do they behave around them: e.g will hunt and kill NO INDOOR ONLY
Are they used to children:NO NOT AT ALL
if so what age:
Do they have any toileting problems. e.g messes outside tray.NO
Do they have any behaviour problems:NO
Do they have any medical problems: LUCY IS PKD POSITIVE AND WAS SPAYED AT 11 MONTHS OLD SHE HAS HOWEVER ALWAYS BEEN IN GOOD HEALTH
Period of time they can be left alone:5HRS
indoor/outdoor:INDOOR ONLY
what type of home are you looking for e.g somewhere with no children and no other pets.indoor only INDOOR HOME ONLY WILL SOMEONE AROUND ALOT THAT CAN MEET THE NEEDS OF A PERSIAN
Their diet RC SKIN AND HAIR / RC PERSIAN 30
What litter is used:SOFISTICATE CLUMPING
Donation required:£150.00
Web link:HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue

Other information vet checked no problems had her 1st Vacs
Picture taken just as she came in will take more after her make over.SHE IS AFRAID AT THE MOMENT BUT WILL SETTLE DOWN SOON


















HOME - Thorneywood Cat Rescue
E mail [email protected]
Thorneywood Cat Rescue
Contact Pauline 07813368242
RACR, contact Andrea on 05602383367 Pauline Assistant Manager
Home - R A C R


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

What a stunner...if my landlord allowed a cat I'd snap her up in a heartbeat...


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Aww she is beautiful i only wish i could have her but i have 2 persians already, I really hope she finds a loving home.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Lucy is now living in a new home


----------

